

The making of the Raspberry Pi Model B+ - nkurz
http://www.raspi.today/the-making-of-the-raspberry-pi-model-b-plus/

======
UweSchmidt
Got my B+ yesterday, and it is much nicer than I expected. The fact that all
ports (especially USB, HDMI and USB power) are on 2 sides is so pleasant in
practice. Previously the cables were all over the place.

BTW I've seen the B (without the +) on sale as low as 19 EUR - just in case
anyone was on the fence about getting their Raspberry Pi...

~~~
gnur
How is the I/O speed? With my current pi B I can get max 2 mb/s when I rsync
to my macbook from a usb-disk. Has this increased?

~~~
Udo
If you care about I/O, you should look into the Banana Pi, it's like a really
souped-up Pi with a lot of power, like fast Ethernet and a dual core
processor. Of course, it also draws more power than the Raspi, but it's still
a pretty good tradeoff.

~~~
mkesper
"Banana Pi" is absolutely different from Pi. Some comparances:
[http://hardware-libre.fr/tag/banana-pi/](http://hardware-libre.fr/tag/banana-
pi/)

~~~
Udo
Yeah, I should have made that clearer. It's not a Raspberry Pi. Obviously, if
any of the differences is a showstopper for you, don't use it. Personally, I'm
happy with my Raspis and I have no experience with the Bananas.

But "absolutely different"? And then putting the name of the Banana in scare
quotes? That's a purist's perspective.

Judging from the comment I was replying to, it seemed that the poster was less
interested in an absolute clone of the Pi, but was in fact looking for
something Pi-like with more I/O power.

That assumption may have been wrong or not, who knows. I just felt like
putting it out there as an option, which judging by the moderation wasn't
warranted. Sorry about that.

------
johncole
The best part about the Model B+ is the better power management. One of the
huge issues with the older model is that it was super inefficient with power.
Based on our initial tests (and covered in this article) they made some huge
improvements in the power. This makes it much easier to power by alternate
means (IE stick in a robot or power with batteries or solar). Pretty awesome
step forward!

------
edent
I've really been enjoying the new podcast they're putting out. Some great
interviews with big (and not so big) names.

www.raspi.today/category/podcast/

------
Lennu
Just as a side note, its great to see someone trying to make good use of the
new top level domains.

